# Help bidding first commercial account



## cgrizzle3929 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi everyone. I recently had a opportunity to place a bid on a high rise senior center and condos in the same area. I had a chance to know the low bid of the other company's and its 3.9 Acres of asphalt. They have specific push locations. We do not have to do sidewalks. The lowest quote which is the company that has been doing it is $600 from 1 to 4 inches and over 4 is $1100. Also 450 for salting each time. I'm not sure what trigger they want. What should I bid and what kind of trigger should I say?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome aboard. We are going to need to know a lot more info before anyone would know if those are good numbers or not. First and most importantly what is your location? Second do you have the proper equipment for a lot this size? If you only have one plow truck and this is your first commercial account then it's gonna take you 4 hours or more until you get a handle on it. I would put more equipment on it. How much plowing experience do you have? If they have certain places they want the snow stacked a straight blade probably won't cut it. You have to know the trigger before anyone can help and so do you. You don't tell the customer what the trigger is under most circumstances they tell you their needs and you start there. There is usually a big difference in price between a 2" and 4" trigger. Especially if you have to carry and stack snow. I would doubt a senior center would have a 4 inch trigger more like 1 or 2 probably. Get us some more info and you will get some stellar advice.


----------



## cgrizzle3929 (Oct 13, 2016)

I have 3 trucks 2 7.5 ft and a Snowdon that expands to 10 ft. I'm in mid Michigan. I can put snow in the corners of the individual lots. I do not know the trigger I just know how the company who does it bidded. I'm thinking about 2 yards of salt for the 4 Acres. Is this about right. Any and all advice would be appreciated. I have 0 experience but can't let everyone know. I have friends working for me that do have experience just none bidding jobs. I will buy equipment as needed also.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What are the trucks that you have? For commercial, get rid of the 7 1/2s. Need bigger. Also go to your insurance co and tell them what your looking to do. Post a pic of the site.


----------



## cgrizzle3929 (Oct 13, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> What are the trucks that you have? For commercial, get rid of the 7 1/2s. Need bigger. Also go to your insurance co and tell them what your looking to do. Post a pic of the site.


94 Chevy 2500, 03 Chevy 2500 and 2000 gmc Denali. I know they aren't the most ideal vehicles but I know I can handle it with them. If it's a 2 inch trigger but the rate is up to 4 inches x amount and over 4 inches x amount... How does that work? Thanks for not making fun of me, everyone has to start somewhere


----------

